# Outer Banks, NC "A" Side Slps 4 1BR/2BA~July 16-23 $700



## Egret1986 (Jun 9, 2016)

BEACHWOODS RESORT BY DIAMOND RESORTS INTERNATIONAL
Kitty Hawk, NC

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/2016/03/b/

July 16-23, 2016      $700

One Bedroom (King)/Two Bath/Full Kitchen/Sleeps 4

*All units upgraded and renovated with new furnishings, cabinetry, flooring, carpeting, appliances, countertops, art and accessories, linens and more!

Lots of great onsite amenities
-Indoor Waterpark
-Arcade and Game Room
-Outdoor Recreation Area
-Cypress Lake with Paddle Boats
-Hiking Trails
-Large Outdoor Pool with lots of Loungers
-Gas Grills
-Lakefront Lodge
-Poolside Café
-State-of-the-Art Fitness Center
-Arts and Crafts Room
-Gated Beach Parking


Email or PM


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Rental Available*

PM or Email with questions


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 21, 2016)

*No Amenity Fees! Upgraded/Renovated Units! Great On-site Amenities!*

Available for rent.

July 16-23

One Bedroom (King)
Two Bathrooms
Full Kitchen
Washer/Dryer
Sleeps 4

$700


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Rental Available*

Outer Banks Top 10 Experiences

https://www.outerbanks.org/things-to-do/top-10-obx/

Great onsite amenities!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Rented through Redweek!*

This was rented for $795 on Redweek.


----------

